# Rehoboth Beach, DE CCO (Tanger Outlet Center)



## shertz1981 (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to the beach for my b'day (in just two and a half weeks!) and was wondering if anyone had been to the Rehoboth CCO recently and what they remembered seeing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!!!


----------



## shertz1981 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Rehoboth, DE, CCO Sightings?*

BUMP, since I'm going on Friday.


----------



## Eugenia (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Rehoboth, DE, CCO Sightings?*

Did you end up going and what did you find there?
I'm thinking of going Tues or Wednes.

thanks!
and do you know where exactly it is??


----------



## BJ1077 (Nov 17, 2007)

I am going down to rehoboth next weekend, and was looking to stop in.  Can anyone give me an idea as to what they have available as far as M.A.C. is concerned...TIA


----------



## Tashona Helena (Nov 22, 2007)

I went in there a couple weeks ago...they had studio tech, fluidline (blacktrack, a couple other colors), eyeshadows, face care (cleansers, I think I saw the green tea one?), fix + spray, makeup bags.  I can't remember everything but I work down at the outlets if you guys need any info on a certain product I can try to stop by.


----------



## macedout (May 8, 2008)

anyone been here recently and know what they have?


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 24, 2008)

I was in there todayyy i got a cream blush and paint.

They have a bunch of skincare products, studio tech, studio finish, a lot of paintssss (I got canton candy today, and previously got flammable from there).  A lot of blushes...omg there was one called Derivious or something? Bubblegum pink with glitter didn't show up on me tho I swatched a lot of them.  Not alot of eyeshadows, like four.  Like almost 10 fluidlines.  I remember seeing Rich Ground.  Can't remember seeing black track although they did have it before.  Same lipglosses & lipsticks as before if I can remember.  They still have that blue one from C Shock.  Almost all the shade sticks including Beigeing, Sea Me, Shimmermint (I know where to go when I run out!). They have a lot.  And the 259 brush for who ever is looking for it.  I have it and it totally saved my e/s today lol.  It is such a multipurpose brush I love it.


----------



## macedout (Jun 5, 2008)

i may go to this cco this sat, any updates on what they have in stock?


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 14, 2008)

Smokey Assets Palette
MineralSatin Finish & Hyper Real Foundation
Greenstroke Paint Pot
A Bunch of Liquid EyeLiners
A couple pigments
Of course a whole lot of skin care
Belightful Beauty Powder
Oh yeah...if you're looking for blushes this is the place to go...I got Blunt yesterday from here they have soooo much blushes (creme and powder).  They also have Emote for your girlies looking for it.


----------



## clotheswhore (Aug 26, 2008)

Anybody been here recently?  I might be in the area this weekend.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 26, 2008)

I can check it out for you before the weekend


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry...i'm late I know...not much there this time around.  I got Provence pigment.  That's the only thing that caught my eye lol.  A lot of blushes and skincare.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 31, 2009)

All the Cool Heat shadows...including Climate Blue (awesome color)
Fafi IPP's Sassed Up and Belightful
Same Shadesticks, including Royal Hue
Bunch of lipsticks...Still have Bang on Blue.  Strobe Cream Lip Conditioner
Bunch of lipliners...creme liners as well
A Holiday 5 Brush set (one with a blending brush and foundation brush, etc.)
Neo Sci Fi Solar Riche Bronzing Powder
Not really worth a drive but good for some basics.  They still have Emote & Ablaze blushes.


----------



## juicy415 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey tashona do you do cp?


----------



## lmo0214 (May 22, 2009)

Im leaving tomorrow to head down for the week and cant wait to go to the CCO, anyone know if they have a decent amount of lip products or brushes?


----------



## miss sha (May 24, 2009)

I live about a half hour away from Rehoboth so I should be heading down here tomorrow (erm, today? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Looks like they don't have a lot so hopefully I won't end up spending too much money.


----------



## Tashona Helena (May 27, 2009)

^ they don't have much MAC at all.  LOL I gave up a month ago wen I went in there and asked if they were gonna get more Neo Sci Fi and they were like, "We don't get much MAC at all".  Last time I went there, there wasn't much, same old blushes, they sold like all the Cool Heat Shadows I mentioned.  I wish they would get more stuff because it could be successful, they're in Midway, where all the people with money go (cole haan, coach, etc.)


----------



## miss sha (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, they seem to have much more of everything else but MAC. When I went there, I was the only one looking at their stuff. Everyone else came in checking out the Bobbi Brown and Estee Lauder stuff--they were kind of rude about things not being there too. :/

I should be going back up tomorrow, though my CC number was stolen so I can't really buy anything.  If I have some cash, I want to pick up whatever fluidlines and paint pots they have. Trying to start collecting all of the colors!


----------



## IslandLover (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone been here recently? Anything good here?


----------



## blondie711 (Jul 22, 2009)

I was there about a month ago, while on vacation in Ocean City. It is the worst CCO I have ever been in. They had plenty of everything..except MAC. The sales people were rude and not helpful at all. I don't think there were a dozen MAC items, if that. Don't know what your location is, but the CCO at Queenstown outlets is great! Lots and lots of MAC, girls in there couldn't be nicer too. I was there about three weeks ago, they had gobs of MAC. If you can, check it out! HTH


----------



## User27 (Aug 19, 2009)

****


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 20, 2009)

I can vouch for Queenstown being better.  I went there a year ago, but I didn't have much time to look around and purchase anything but from what I saw they have a much better inventory.  I went in the CCO last week, and same old nothingness.  Only thing I've picked up lately is a X-Rocks blush as a backup (which I am head over hills shocked that they have).  

If you call them they will probably say what they always say that they don't have a lot of MAC.  Rehoboth is a resort/retirement area, and Sussex County in whole is a senior citizen haven.  Like Miss Sha said, the interest in definitely in clinique, estee lauder, bobbi brown.  which is why they don't send that much mac.  Because I swear it's not selling at all.  Everytime I go in there I see the same stuff.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I looked at my post from last year, the only thing that's the same is alot of skin care, lipsticks.  Few eyeshadows.  It's sad because it was seeming promising for a moment there but then it fell right back into being slow with MAC stuff.  They also have the shadow lady quad from cult of cherry.


----------



## User27 (Sep 17, 2009)

****


----------



## User27 (Sep 26, 2009)

****


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 26, 2009)

^ I was going to go in there yesterday but I did enough damage at Coach.  Girl, did you get the Breast Cancer Awareness coupons?  25% at select stores (including Coach!).  CCO never takes coupons, but atleast they give mall employees 10% off.  I didn't know they had Big T I might have to stop by there.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 13, 2009)

I almost turned around, but I'm kinda glad I went in yesterday.  They have Studio Sculpt Foundation, I can't remember all the shades, I just saw up to NC44.   They have Tempting Quad from CoC, and a BUNCH of paint points.  I saw blackground and I was shocked. They also have all the shadesticks from SugarSweet and some more Cool Heat eyeshadows, and Vibrant Grape from Style Warriors (in SP).  I saw the Line Filler too.  Hmm that's all I can remember same blushes and l/s I think.  Again not worth a drive, but if you're in the area that's what they have.


----------



## 2browneyes (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone been here lately? What's good?


----------



## elb154 (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *2browneyes* 

 
_Anyone been here lately? What's good?_

 
Wondering the same thing. I will be going at the end of June.


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll be going to this CCO in just over a week's time.  LMK if anyone wants me to see if they have anything in particular so you can maybe save yourself a trip. :]


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 24, 2010)

Anything worth the trip?


----------



## Tashona Helena (Nov 2, 2010)

The last time I was in there, some of the Magic, Mirth, and Mischief stuff was there. There were a couple shades of Studio Sculpt.  I limited myself to just getting Hot Planet (Grand Duos) because I had been doing a lot of shopping around that time, lol.  I might stop in there soon.


----------



## shell12367 (May 4, 2014)

I got to this CCO yesterday, they actually had way more than I remembered.  2 tables full of MAC, I was pretty happy when I walked in.  About 3-4 quads, a Riri quad, Antonio Lopez palettes, one Marilyn Monroe e/s, some pigments, lots of eyeshadows, they had the Fabulousness palettes, and a couple of other things.  Overall a pretty good selection.


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 15, 2014)

Has anyone been to this CCO within the past month...curious to learn what sort of items they are currently carrying. Thanks!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 20, 2014)

Just left from there decided to check it out since I had a subscription to the thread and saw your post. They had two of the antionio Lopez palettes, face and eye, a lot of paint pots, eye palettes from the winter collection,  mineralized skin finishes (gold deposit, etc... Can't remember the other ones) BB cream in the tube and compact... Saw the LE eyeshadow brush from the rihanna collection. I personally bought Prepare for Pleasure cremesheen gloss. I haven't been into the collections like I used to be a few years ago but I expected them to have more liners like they used to. But not a lot to choose from. But it's two sections and I mean you can't beat tax free. I went to a CCO in Philly and while they had good stuff that tax wanted to make me pass out lol.


----------



## treasuremymac (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Tashona! I went to one in Maryland and it sounds like they have the same stuff....sucks because I hear of ppl in CA and other states finding googies like Extra Dimension highlighters and eyeshadows...I also heard that some of the CCOs get new stuff at the beginning of the month and thats the best time to go so Ill be re-visiting the CCO in a couple weeks


----------

